# First time shooting in years



## Triple7 (May 9, 2011)

My wife bought me a Gen 2 Glock 17 for our anniversary the other day, finally got to shot it this morning. After 350 rounds through it I have to say....man I love this gun. Feels great in my hands fires well and the trigger pull is what I was expecting. Min recoil and it was easy to rapid fire. No issues what so ever. 

I was very very pleased with the performance of the gun...I need to tighten up my groups a little but that will come with more practice lol


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome back to shooting.

:smt1099


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like a "keeper!" (Both the gun AND your wife!) :mrgreen:


----------

